# Swallowing while sleeping?



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi all,

I just noticed my pigeon Bird-Bird doing something that looked like repeated swallowing while he is sleeping. He wasn't opening his beak wide or anything -his throat was just moving slightly (a bit like if he were chewing or inflating it). Does anyone know if this is normal? 

Thanks so much,
Howard


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Howard,
First question... uhm... do you sleep with your bird, or close enough that you can actually observe their sleeping habits? That's... incredible!!

For all I know, my Krikky could be doing the same thing, but we sleep separately so I've never had the chance to watch her sleep. Hopefully, an expert will come along with an answer.

If Bird-Bird is healthy and well, it shouldn't be a problem then, unless his sick or something. Maybe it's just a sleeping habit. 

Good luck!


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Miss-Sassypants,

We used to sleep together - back in our old place my bedroom was Bird-Bird's room, and he would often sleep in my bed. But we haven't had that arrangement for some time (first my cat Emily got sick and came from my parent's house to live with me, and I had to sleep in her area, then I got another non-releasable bird to live with Bird-Bird, etc.). In our new place Bird-Bird and my other three birds live in a large room that serves as my office. I spend a lot of time in there working, especially at night, when the birds often settle down and sleep. I do occasionally fall asleep in there at my desk, but I mostly sleep in another part of our apartment where my cats live (the cat and bird rooms are safely separated by a bathroom that serves as a cat-proof interlock; I enter the door from the cat side, shut the door, make sure all cats are evacuated, and then open the door to the bird room - and vice versa for going from the bird to the cat rooms). 

I don't always see Bird-Bird sleep, but I didn't think I'd noticed this before. But yes, hopefully it is just a harmless sleeping habit that I've never noticed.

Thanks!
Howard


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Howard Nye said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just noticed my pigeon Bird-Bird doing something that looked like repeated swallowing while he is sleeping. He wasn't opening his beak wide or anything -his throat was just moving slightly (a bit like if he were chewing or inflating it). Does anyone know if this is normal?
> 
> ...


Chances are he isnt actually sleeping, just relaxing with eyes closed.
When does the bird eat ? 
Ive had several rescues that do this, but I also noticed that they seem to only do it if they feed & drink just before bedtime, like they're rearanging their crop so they are comfortable ready to sleep.
I have food, water & grit availl 24/7 so they please themselves when they eat.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I see that often in my pigeons; especially the ones who are my pets. Even when i talk to them they do the swallowing with closed beak as if they want to talk to me. So far i din't see it as a concern.


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks very much for your responses. They eat tippler seed mix: it's got corn, millet, peas, and I think barley and some other seeds. They recommended it at our bird food store as the lowest calorie / lowest fat food, best for relatively inactive pigeons, because Bird-Bird and the others are strictly indoors and can't fly (on account of having broken wings). They have constant access to food and water. They have access to small quantities of oyster shells, but not grit (my vet told me that they probably didn't need grit on account of being indoor birds, and that it might be best not to offer it - but I forget exactly why). Their food is also fortified with natural-granen vitamineral powder.

Yes, everything seems to be going OK. I've definitely seen him do this sort of thing while active but not while resting. But I'm very glad to hear that others have seen this and it hasn't been a worrisome sign.

Thanks again!
Howard


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Your vet is wrong, All birds need grit, whether indoor or outdoor, indoor moreso as they have no other access to it.
They use the grit to help grind up & digest the seed.
Only time they shouldnt really get grit is when they are on certain meds where the meds may bind to the calcium in the grit making the meds innefective.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

All birds need grit.


----------

